# Re Entry Permit



## Eulita (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a question regarding a re-entry permit. I lived in the USA for 6 years and stupidly did not do the citizenship before I left, luckily my wife did. 6 years later after living in Ireland we said we would move back as I lost my job and I was lucky enough to get another greencard over 2 and a half years ago. I went over there for a month initally but could not get any work and then went back a few month later for a week. I'm very anxious to live there full time and realise that the green card is a privilege and that I was very lucky to get it in the first place, the reason I've didn't moved back to the USA since then was that my father has been quite ill since I got the green card and also my wife just had her 3rd child over 2 and half years ago so its a big move (and an expensive one) - all excuses I know but that was my reality - I also honestly did not have sufficient funds to move there as had lost my job - my wife is a US citizen as are my 3 kids. I recently have been calling USA potential employers regarding work but am afraid to go to America to meet potential employers regarding possible work as am afraid Emigration they will try and take my green card of me or else warn me to get a re-entry permit which I would happily do from Ireland but apparently you can't as you have to apply in America, wait until your called which could be a few months and then go back and do the biometrics. I'm lucky enough to have a job in Ireland at the moment and if I knew 100% that I would get in to Americathe 1st time, I would hand in my notice at work and just do it to hell before its too late (which it could well be) and my family and children follow me - there all citizens so there's no trouble there. I have filed my US taxes (1040 etc)for the past 3 years, I've USA bank statements, bank accounts, USA address that I have and also have a valid Mass License, not much I know but important to as don't want them thinking I've 'abandoned my greencard'. I would really appreciate any useful information on this, I just think long term there is no future in Ireland and we're barely scaping by here but on the same hand is America any better? There just seems to be way more opportunities in America than here. Someone suggested when entering the US say nothing about the green card and go in on a holiday visa but then I'm sure this come back to haunt me and might be hassled if I went home to Ireland on a holiday and tried to re-enter on my green card as at that stage would have been living in the USA. Any advice regarding this would be most appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Green Card holders have certain obligations to uphold to retain their status. Your personal circumstances have no bearing upon them. USCIS - After a Green Card is Granted


----------

